# Pause while recording



## volsfan (Mar 1, 2005)

allow pausing while recording. Tired of recording halftime during football games!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You mean actually stop recording and then resume later? Seems dangerous. What if you forget to resume?


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Could have a reminder set or auto resume options in x minutes.


----------

